# Satellite Tv / Dish System & Setup



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello to All:

My wife and I have our 2012 Outback 250RS and there are connections on the side for the TV to be mounted and what looks to be a standard cable TV connection.

On the back of the trailer are what I am assuming are the necessary connections for Satellite TV.

My questions to the Forum are:

1) What would be a good starting point or website to visit to learn about RV Satellite 101 and what all is needed?

2) Is there a special type of plan for RV satellite connections that is a pay-as-you-go setup?

3) Does anyone have a good recommendation as to what would be a typical setup (that is, what parts and pieces are necessary)?

Thank you all for any and all help!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Might start at Dishformyrv.com

They have a choice of Dish setups for Rv'rs w/ pay as you go.

If your Outback is like mine...it's not SAT dish ready It's got an inlet for CATV. You can find MODs to our system that people use to make it SAT ready...but basically, our catv input goes up to the antenna booster/switch for the wineguard antenna system...then routes to the tvs. The SAT system uses power from the SAT BOX (reciever) to power the LNB's...so the wire needs to be able to carry signal and voltage.

Hopefully, somebody with a system will chime in. I've looked into it...it's just too frustrating how much inconsistency there is with SAT TV providers. In the end...I've decided that I would rather rent a red box movie or use OTA tv than spend half my spare time on the phone with tech support explaining that I want to restart my pay as you go...or program my distant locals... It's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

It's pretty simple actually. You need satellite programming from one of the providers - most people use either DirecTV or Dish Network. If you have one of these for your home, it's probably best to use the same provider. Then you'll need a satellite receiver "box" and a dish of some sort. They can be as simple as a single LNB round dish on a tripod to a GPS comtrolled unit mounted permanently on the trailer roof. You'll also need to decide how many channels you want to receive and whether you want (or need) high definition. That will help you narrow down the type of dish and receiver to get.

We've had DirecTV for years, so we started out with one of the receivers from home and a simple round dish on a tripod from Camping World. Cost less than $100, it worked great and programming for the receiver in the trailer was only an extra five bucks per month, so I just left the service active year-round. As time went on and high-definition programming became more common, we ended up with a 3 LNB oval dish that works perfectly with the HD LED TV's that are in the newer Outbacks. The dish is almost embarrasingly huge, but I don't care - we can watch Disney HD in the middle of the desert! I prefer to have the dish on a tripod so I can move it for the best signal. Sometimes just a few trees will completely wipe out the signal to a roof mounted dish.

The satellite input on the outside of the new Outbacks is all you need & it should be labeled "satellite prep". This feed usually goes to only one location inside the trailer, unlike the other roof antenna / cable feed that splits to several locations and runs through the booster. Ours is located where the antenna booster / 12 volt outlet is in the main living area, but I'm not sure about the other Outback models. It would be nice to have satellite feeds at all of the television locations in the trailer, but splitting the signal isn't quite as easy as it is with TV / cable.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We have the 2011 250RS. Unless somethings changed since ours was built, the cable connection at the rear left corner of the trailer is only for cable. That connection goes directly to the antenna booster on the ceiling at the front door. Those boosters don't allow the sat receiver to communicate back to the dish, so the cable connection on the outside of the trailer won't work for satellite. After trying a few options, this is what I ended up doing. The cable that runs from the booster at the front door, to the outside tv connection under the awning, passes through the lower cupboards under the kitchen sink. I cut that cable under the cupboards, and connected a short length that goes through a small hole just under the counter top, and hooks up to the receiver sitting on the lower counter top below the flat panel tv. I connect the dish coax to the connecter under the awning, and the receiver is on that lower counter under the tv. It only allows sat tv at the flat panel, but that's the only place we watch tv in the trailer. If we want to watch tv outside, I just hook the sat coax directly to the receiver under the awning.

We have satellite in our home, with multiple receivers, so I just bring a receiver from our bedroom. It's the smallest unit, so it's easy to find a place for it on the trailer. That gives us the same programming as what we have at home, and doesn't cost us a penny extra. I've managed to get my hands on a couple receivers for our provider, so I just made a homemade stand, and set the dish on the ground wherever I can find a clearing.

We do most of our camping in provincial parks, which are quite wooded, so in the end, we rarely bring the dish because it's tough to get a clear shot through the trees.

Hope this long winded story is of some help!


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

We use DirecTV for our satellite provider, and as others have said, we bring a receiver from our bedroom. Our trailer is wired for satellite so i just plug and go, once the signal is found.
On the receiver, once all cords and coax are hooked up in the right place, you can set it to "beep" as you're trying to get the signal. That is helpful in tuning in a strong signal. 
Many people use the HD dish, and many have good luck with it, but, in my experiences watching my brother try to find his HD signal, its usually tough to find. Maybe he/we are doing something wrong, but ever since i talked him into using a standard (non HD) receiver and standard round dish, most of his troubles have gotten much better. I use a standard receiver, and a regular round dish on a tripod from camping world, and have used bolts and wing nuts so its easily adjustable to be able to find a signal. There are different theories on finding the signal. Some say once you set the angle of the dish, never move it. Once you're on level ground you should just have to turn it left and right. My theory is, you're not always on level ground, so i can over come that by moving the dish not only left and right, but up and down. Thats just how I do it. Doesn't make it wrong or right, but just how I do it.
I've spent many hours trying to figure out how it all works, and I finally found a way it works for me. Good luck on yours!!


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

I personally got tired of messing with the triple LNB dish trying to find the signal. I solved the problem with this. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/winegard-carryout-automatic-portable-satellite-tv-antenna/44150

Set on an area that is within 5% of level, plug it in and it finds all the satelites. We have Dish Network at home, so we just take along the receiver from the computer room and get all of our usual programming, except maybe our local channels. The local channel spot beams only radiate over a defined area. I plug in the OTA antenna to the receiver for local channels for the area where we are camping (the receiver does a run through and sets the local channels have a strong signal). Even in wooded areas it is not a problem to find a spot to set the Carryout. For us it is generally just a matter of finding a small clear area that is to the south west.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought an extra slimline HD dish for Directv and a tripod all off of ebay. Then we take our bedroom receiver with us. In the dish kit was a round bubble level that fits inside the dish's mast allowing me to find a perfectly level place to put the tripod. Once it is level, it is as easy as swinging the dish left to right. That is of course after having it setup correctly the first time.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

duggy said:


> We have the 2011 250RS. Unless somethings changed since ours was built, the cable connection at the rear left corner of the trailer is only for cable.


We have two connections at the rear of the trailer. One is labeled "satellite prep" and bypasses the antenna booster. Maybe that prep is specific to the larger trailers that have an "entertainment center" area?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> We have the 2011 250RS. Unless somethings changed since ours was built, the cable connection at the rear left corner of the trailer is only for cable.


We have two connections at the rear of the trailer. One is labeled "satellite prep" and bypasses the antenna booster. Maybe that prep is specific to the larger trailers that have an "entertainment center" area?








[/quote]

I think you're right. The rear slide models also don't get a DVD player. I considered replacing the factory stereo with a unit that also played DVD's, but in the end, I just bought a cheap DVD player to sit on the shelf below the TV. With our setup we can move everything outside if we want to watch a movie outdoors. Doesn't happen very often, due to possible noise complaints. Aren't we supposed to be sitting around a campfire or something, anyways?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

#40Fan said:


> I bought an extra slimline HD dish for Directv and a tripod all off of ebay. Then we take our bedroom receiver with us. In the dish kit was a round bubble level that fits inside the dish's mast allowing me to find a perfectly level place to put the tripod. Once it is level, it is as easy as swinging the dish left to right. That is of course after having it setup correctly the first time.


X2 on this, we have Directv and was able to buy a Slimline HD dish off Craigslist for a about $25 and a tripod off ebay for $20. I also have an app called Dishpointer on my phone, cost $9.99. It shows if there are any obstructions in the line of site of the dish. Once the dish is set properly, takes about 5 minutes to do this, I can have signal in about a minute or 2. I do agree that the HD signal is harder to get than standard def, but not much, it just takes a little practice. The app helps out a bunch specifically when there is alot of trees or other obstructions. I am not a big fan of roof top dishes though because it seemes that you would be limited on campsites if you want tv as well.

You can modify you trailer cable hook up to use satellite. I attached the information I found on the internet on how to do this


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied to my questions--I appreciate all the great answers and advice from everyone! Looks like there's yet lots more info to research and learn about!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sandlapper said:


> We use DirecTV for our satellite provider, and as others have said, we bring a receiver from our bedroom. Our trailer is wired for satellite so i just plug and go, once the signal is found.
> On the receiver, once all cords and coax are hooked up in the right place, you can set it to "beep" as you're trying to get the signal. That is helpful in tuning in a strong signal.
> Many people use the HD dish, and many have good luck with it, but, in my experiences watching my brother try to find his HD signal, its usually tough to find. Maybe he/we are doing something wrong, but ever since i talked him into using a standard (non HD) receiver and standard round dish, most of his troubles have gotten much better. I use a standard receiver, and a regular round dish on a tripod from camping world, and have used bolts and wing nuts so its easily adjustable to be able to find a signal. There are different theories on finding the signal. Some say once you set the angle of the dish, never move it. Once you're on level ground you should just have to turn it left and right. My theory is, you're not always on level ground, so i can over come that by moving the dish not only left and right, but up and down. Thats just how I do it. Doesn't make it wrong or right, but just how I do it.
> I've spent many hours trying to figure out how it all works, and I finally found a way it works for me. Good luck on yours!!


let me add once in Idaho we had a screaming signal, giving every indication we should get a picture but it wasn't happening . After a couple of days I decided that I would mess with the tripod and the instant I lifted it about a inch...BAM , picture. Rick was gone by then so I just stuck a rock under one leg and tada!So just saying even if you have your azmuth and elevation set and you hear the signal....doesn't mean you have it right...don't give up!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

DeanHeck said:


> I personally got tired of messing with the triple LNB dish trying to find the signal. I solved the problem with this. http://www.campingwo...v-antenna/44150
> 
> Set on an area that is within 5% of level, plug it in and it finds all the satelites. We have Dish Network at home, so we just take along the receiver from the computer room and get all of our usual programming, except maybe our local channels. The local channel spot beams only radiate over a defined area. I plug in the OTA antenna to the receiver for local channels for the area where we are camping (the receiver does a run through and sets the local channels have a strong signal). Even in wooded areas it is not a problem to find a spot to set the Carryout. For us it is generally just a matter of finding a small clear area that is to the south west.


our friends have this but every time we leave the campsite for a few hours, they take it inside because of fear it will get stolen.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

maddog said:


> I bought an extra slimline HD dish for Directv and a tripod all off of ebay. Then we take our bedroom receiver with us. In the dish kit was a round bubble level that fits inside the dish's mast allowing me to find a perfectly level place to put the tripod. Once it is level, it is as easy as swinging the dish left to right. That is of course after having it setup correctly the first time.


X2 on this, we have Directv and was able to buy a Slimline HD dish off Craigslist for a about $25 and a tripod off ebay for $20. I also have an app called Dishpointer on my phone, cost $9.99. It shows if there are any obstructions in the line of site of the dish. Once the dish is set properly, takes about 5 minutes to do this, I can have signal in about a minute or 2. I do agree that the HD signal is harder to get than standard def, but not much, it just takes a little practice. The app helps out a bunch specifically when there is alot of trees or other obstructions. I am not a big fan of roof top dishes though because it seemes that you would be limited on campsites if you want tv as well.

You can modify you trailer cable hook up to use satellite. I attached the information I found on the internet on how to do this
[/quote]

a couple of years ago a fellow Outbacker did this to our Outback and added extra hookup in the bedroom for second box. Now we have 2012 Cougar and it has living room hookup already and the tv swivels to be the bedroom tv. At our Spring Rally this year BlueWedge and Rick are going to install the hook up to the bunk room


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> We have the 2011 250RS. Unless somethings changed since ours was built, the cable connection at the rear left corner of the trailer is only for cable.


We have two connections at the rear of the trailer. One is labeled "satellite prep" and bypasses the antenna booster. Maybe that prep is specific to the larger trailers that have an "entertainment center" area?








[/quote]
I was pleasantly surprised to see that our 280 has the two connections as well.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Just today I dropped off the Winegard SK-3005 TRAV'LER Automatic Multi-Satellite TV Antenna at my RV dealer to have it installed. Supposedly there are enough outputs on this dish to allow several additional receivers be connected to it. This way, I will take the main HD media receiver from our living room, as well as one of the mini-receivers in the bedroom into the OB so that I can watch one channel in the main room of the OB and another one in the bedroom.

I'm also having one cable connection come out of the top of the outside kitchen which should allow me to view the system outside when I carry both the TV and receiver outside. This is adjacent to the electrical outlet on my model OB.

According to everything that I've read, this satellite TV antenna is the cat's meow as it automatically finds and locks onto the satellites. No muss, no fuss.

But, I reiterate, I'm just having it installed right as I type this, so I haven't used it yet.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Northern Ninja said:


> We have the 2011 250RS. Unless somethings changed since ours was built, the cable connection at the rear left corner of the trailer is only for cable.


We have two connections at the rear of the trailer. One is labeled "satellite prep" and bypasses the antenna booster. Maybe that prep is specific to the larger trailers that have an "entertainment center" area?








[/quote]
I was pleasantly surprised to see that our 280 has the two connections as well.








[/quote]

I just took a look at a 250RS on the Holman website, and it appears they now have two connections on the rear of the trailer. Things just keep getting better. They've also moved the electrical cord closer to the rear, than it is on our 250RS.


----------

